# Happy Birthday lwadkins, SoliDeoGloria



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 28, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 07-28-2009:

-lwadkins (born in 1954, Age: 55)
-SoliDeoGloria (Age: hidden or unknown)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Idelette (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## rpavich (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Berean (Jul 28, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## JML (Jul 28, 2009)

*Have a great birthday.*


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy birthday to the both of you!!!


----------



## SoliDeoGloria (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't mean to bump, sorry!
I turned seventeen. Thanks a lot for the birthday wishes, guys!


----------

